# PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. August 2009)

*PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]


----------



## Explosiv (4. August 2009)

*PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*

Hab schon eins bestellt  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## donald81 (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*

Ich nicht und ich werd mir auch keins bestellen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*

werde auch üebr eine bestellung nachdenken^^


----------



## Explosiv (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*



donald81 schrieb:


> Ich nicht und ich werd mir auch keins bestellen


Naja, bei deiner Signatur auch kein wunder, dann spar Dir doch diesen überflüssigen Kommentar  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## madace (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*

Mal ehrlich, kauft sich wirklich jmd. SO ein (langweiliges) T-Shirt? 

Wenn das als Werbegag verschenkt werden würde ok, aber dafür Geld bezahlen?


----------



## Explosiv (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*



madace schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, kauft sich wirklich jmd. SO ein (langweiliges) T-Shirt?
> 
> Wenn das als Werbegag verschenkt werden würde ok, aber dafür Geld bezahlen?


Man der war echt witzig, ich lach mich tot, ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen  !

Die meisten scheinen garnicht zu wissen was Folding@Home ist. 

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## locojens (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*


----------



## Henninges (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Man der war echt witzig, ich lach mich tot, ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen  !
> 
> Die meisten scheinen garnicht zu wissen was Folding@Home ist.
> 
> Gruss Explosiv


 
lass sie mal...leider gibt es von solchen viel zu viel...schlimmer noch, sie treiben sich in öffentlichen foren rum und flamen über dinge, die sie einfach nicht verstehen...

aber sind wir nicht genau deswegen anders und haben uns das shirt bestellt ? weil wir eben auch "anders" sind und die eine oder andere sache hinterfragen und uns darüber austauschen ??

"ja, ich will!" kann ich da nur zitieren und das ist auch gut so...

edit : sind "wir" nicht auf platz 32 ??


----------



## animus91 (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*

Hm zusammen mit nem kostenlosen tshirt recht interessant... Hohl ich mir vlcht


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*



donald81 schrieb:


> Ich nicht und ich werd mir auch keins bestellen



dann kannste dir diesen völlig überflüssigen Komentar auch sparen. Sowas wird gnadenlos als Spam gemeldet (kleinen Moment ).



> edit : sind "wir" nicht auf platz 32 ??


Die News ist schon bei Thilo .


----------



## Henninges (4. August 2009)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home T-Shirt mit Nickname für 12 Euro bestellen [Anzeige]*

jep,... hab's mir auch schon bestellt...


----------

